# Leg numbness!



## cpecrivaine (Jul 8, 2011)

For some reason I've recently found my left leg going numb after about 10-15 miles on the road. I've checked my bike fit and everything seems solid. Anyone else had a problem with just one leg going numb? I thought I was back on the saddle too far, but that doesn't seem to be it. Any ideas?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Might the saddle be too high? 

My bike fitter angled my saddle ever so slightly to the right to adjust for the presence of the human liver. Maybe you could give that a try.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Ditto to sogno's suggestions. Try lowering and/or angling the saddle a bit.


----------



## cpecrivaine (Jul 8, 2011)

It worked! Just a slight angle to the right (tried it both ways) and I am back to normal. Thanks!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

cpecrivaine said:


> It worked! Just a slight angle to the right (tried it both ways) and I am back to normal. Thanks!


Yay!!

:thumbsup:


----------

